# Could Not OpenGL Subsystem



## Bsballa09 (Jun 22, 2006)

I have the game Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory on my pc at home and its fine. For the summer though I'm gonna be using a laptop and when I try to open wolfenstein I get the message: GLW_StartOpenGL () - Could Not OpenGL Subsystem.

My card is named: ATI Mobility 128 AGP 2X (DELL)

Can someone tell me how I can fix this?


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

What are the other specs for your computer?

Do you have the latest drivers for your video card?
Laptops, for the most part, aren't meant for gaming, so you may not be able to play ET; it is an older game, however, so there should be a solution.


----------



## Bsballa09 (Jun 22, 2006)

umm not sure, how would I check this?


----------



## inuyasha320 (Jul 8, 2005)

install new drivers opengl is controlled by the drivers

make sure your not using riva tuner on a onaboard laptop videocard as thet don't like being altered as much as a agp or pcie video card.

if your laptop has more than 384MB ram and a 1 GHz CPU then the game should run fine

to find out your specs, download and install this

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## Bsballa09 (Jun 22, 2006)

I have 512 MB ram and 1.00 GHz

now what do I do?


----------



## inuyasha320 (Jul 8, 2005)

are you using the latest drivers for your card?

open gl is controlled by the videocard drivers, the game just tells the open gl how to render


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

Go here:

http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html

select your Operating System and follow the rest of the steps, this should get you working..


----------



## Bsballa09 (Jun 22, 2006)

Kalisun, i downloaded and installed it but I'm still having the problem.


----------



## sliver624 (May 26, 2006)

You sure you installed the right one? When I was running on a quick 32mb ATI RAGE ultra (fried my other vid card) I was having the same problem but I simply got the drivers for it and it worked.


----------



## Bsballa09 (Jun 22, 2006)

I think so but I'm not sure about it. I went to "Windows XP Drivers and Software", then "Notebooks with ATI Graphics", then "HYDRAVISION - For RADEON and Mobile ATI Products." 

I then downloaded and installed from the website it brought me to, "HYDRAVISION Full Edition 3.25.0006"

Is that the right one?


----------



## sliver624 (May 26, 2006)

It could be, go ahead and get the catalyst file as well.


----------



## Bsballa09 (Jun 22, 2006)

When I tried to install the CATALYST, it said:

"Unfortunately, this software update cannot be installed on your system. Please contact your notebook manufatcturer for driver updates."

Anything else I could try?


----------

